# stainless steel Willys Jeep body



## coheed07 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi im new here, can anyone help me where i can find a stainless steel Willys Jeep body? for use in Utah. I need something like the ones they make in the Philippines. Something cheap but worth the quality.


----------



## cambria69 (Feb 16, 2006)

*I got a stainless steel willys jeep last year from www.geep.biz. It had a complete body and frame assembled. We dropped in a V8 350ci Chevy in it and a Jeep drivetrain. We use it in Moab Utah off roading every month. Its really worth every cent, no rust and so easy to clean. I was suprised the quality of work considering it was from the Philippines. Only 4 weeks from the order to delivery at my door. We asked for a long hood to fit the bigger V8 and it was only 200 dollars extra. I am looking at their H3 replica pickup. The real one doesnt come out yet but they have them now.*


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

love that pic, is that guy spraying into the truck while the other guy is in there watching? Also looks like they are outdoors


----------

